# Epson F2000 color problem



## ryskag (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello T-shirtforums community!

I've stumbled upon a problem with Epson F2000. I was in a middle of an order, when the machine decided to print yellow instead of orange. Did 70+ prints of this order, everything was good, until the machine started auto-cleaning. Straight after auto-clean, the machine won't print orange, it prints yellow instead. I've checked all the settings of the file, tried reloading the PC, but that didn't help. None of the settings were changed, so I really don't know what might be the case?

Other info: Epson says that the head cleaning set is nearing end of life, but I doubt that's why orange changed to yellow. I've looked up the forums and it says the machine won't let me print anything when the head cleaning set will reach it's end. Or maybe I overlooked something?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

How does your nozzle check look? Are you getting Magenta ink to come out?


----------



## ryskag (Apr 25, 2016)

Nozzle check seems all good except for Magenta, it does not come out all.


----------



## ryskag (Apr 25, 2016)

(Sorry for the double post, didn't find the edit button.)

I've performed medium cleaning on C/M channels, and performed suction cap cleaning and this solved the problem. The problem indeed was with Magenta, as you mentioned. After medium cleaning of C/M channels, there was a bubble around the suction cap, I've popped it and done a cleaning of the suction cap.

That solved the problem, now everything prints as it should, orange is orange, not yellow.

Thanks for your reply and pointing out the problem!


----------

